# Looking for deckhand



## Capt. Ed Paris (Jan 27, 2009)

Possibly in the market for a deckhand and will know pretty soon if one will absolutely be needed and what day. Preferably looking for someone with experience but not completely necessary and who lives in or around Port A.Reliability and professionalism is most important attribute. Boat will be a 45' Viking fished for pleasure, no charters. PM if interested and provide details of experience, etc. THX.


----------



## stouttrout (Mar 5, 2012)

Still available. 

Mike Dakil
361-946-3474


----------



## fishyfreek (Jan 13, 2006)

Pm sent !


----------

